# New destin reefs numbers?



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Does anyone have the numbers for the new reefs deployed 6 miles east of the pass at 18 miles east of the pass? The article says it's on the website, but the only spot with numbers is a map, and clicking around doesn't show any reefs from 2020. Is there some other place that has them?









A1


The Okaloosa County Tourist Development Department and partners recently deployed more than 100 additional offshore...



www.thedestinlog.com


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Probably should not post them for a year to let them get populated without fishermen over fishing


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Does anyone have the numbers for the new reefs deployed 6 miles east of the pass at 18 miles east of the pass? The article says it's on the website, but the only spot with numbers is a map, and clicking around doesn't show any reefs from 2020. Is there some other place that has them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this site, click the arrow at the bottom of the map to see the list of reefs. them options to and you can export to CVS (excel format).





ArcGIS Web Application







portal.myokaloosa.com


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

I new it had to be there somewhere! Thanks for the help, hopefully they're stocked up for next year. Now if only they can get those FAD's installed this summer...


----------

